
Nanokube: an all-in-one Kubernetes cluster for dev and testing - metral
https://github.com/metral/nanokube
======
asher_
It would be good if you added an explanation of why we would want to use this
to your README. Specifically, why would it be preferable to
[https://github.com/kubernetes/minikube](https://github.com/kubernetes/minikube)

